# Optronics BlueEye Spotlight?



## Ginseng (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi,

Have you guys seen this light in action? What exactly is the benefit in this light?

Page with Optronics BlueEye 2MCp handheld spotlight 

Wilkey


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 26, 2003)

The main benefit is if you're standing right next to it or holding it, and you've got binoculars or are scanning the area the light's hitting, you won't get a glare coming from the sidespill of the light... That's the main gist of it. 

I took a look at it at a boating shop in Oakland, and I think it's more marketing ploy than anything else...


----------



## Ginseng (Apr 26, 2003)

What is the mechanism of this side-spill control? I see that the center of the lens has a frosting on it, I would expect that minimize the direct light from the front of the bulb but not the sidespill.


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 26, 2003)

There's a thin frost lining on the sides as well... If you look at it, it's basically like an "eye" design, as far as the frosting goes...

I've got one on order from Cabelas to check out. I'll do a mini-writeup later on.


----------



## BuddTX (Apr 26, 2003)

I cannot comment onthe Blue Eye Spotlight, but my Optronics 2 mil CPsp is my favorite Spotlight.


----------



## Ginseng (Apr 27, 2003)

Cool!

Even though it's colored for a typical marine application, I think it might still be worth a tumble. Let us know how it goes Choua.

Wilkey


----------



## LEDagent (Apr 27, 2003)

I can see where that anti-glare filter could come in handy. The pictures that you see above were taken on a VERY FOGGY night in my neighborhood. The pictures were taken with a 2-4 second shutter speed, but it's pretty close to what i saw that night.

As you can see, there is A LOT of side-spill and it does impair your ability to see in the fog. It's almost like a wall of light. I would assume that the filter would only allow the bright center beam through. This is fine for foggy nights, bad weather, or smoke, but on normal occasions and regular searching, the side-spill really does help.


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks Laurence... Perfect illustration example! Look at the sidespill... 

I can almost see using this guy out of a car and not have it blind the heck out of me while going through my windshield and bouncing back...


----------



## Ginseng (Apr 27, 2003)

Wow,

Intense. I would love to see "foggy night" beamshots of the BlueEye light. It would be ideal if the sidespill control were contained in a removable snap-on filter like the SF system. That way, when massive full frontal illumination is needed, you snap it off. When you need piercing laserlike illumination, on it goes. How hard would it be to remove the front lens on one of these? LEDagent? Just curious.

Wilkey


----------



## FalconFX (May 7, 2003)

Okay. Big warning to anyone who's deciding to buy this light...

DON'T....

You'll be sorely disappointed in its performance. I've had mine for a few days now, and my Brinkmann 2MCP easily outshines and outdistances it. I'm contemplating sending it back for a refund. 

Plus, the blue "eye" shaped frosting on the lens serves more to block out light than it does to shape the beam so it carries farther. In light rain, there's almost no difference in beams between the Blue Eyes and the Brinkmann... Plus, the beam is irritatingly blue, with an almost violet outer corona that's even more bothersome than any sidespill... 

In all, I'm sorely disappointed...


----------



## Ginseng (May 7, 2003)

Youch!

The lamp sounds like a real loser. I'm sorry you had to be the guinea pig but thanks for sharing your observations with us.

Wilkey


----------

